
Don’t Destroy Your Dev Team by Growing - sea6ear
https://medium.com/@ayasin/don-t-destroy-your-dev-team-by-growing-eef50d83090e#.qxmrv48p9
======
al2o3cr
"I believe the ideal ratio for senior to junior engineers is three senior to
one junior engineer"

Either you're defining "senior" in a fairly wacky fashion or you've got a
significantly inverted org chart in dev...

~~~
Nadya
If you have it inverted - your senior devs are no longer devs and are instead
managers of three junior devs each.

If your three junior devs don't need constant supervision by a senior dev -
then they aren't junior devs, they're senior devs who aren't getting their
due.

Currently I _am_ the senior dev in my organization. I'm in charge of 4 junior
devs. I spend more time babysitting them than I do coding. Things ran smoother
when there were three of us (seniors) and two juniors. But the other two
seniors got moved to another team and my team got two new juniors to replace
them.

